# Guidance ...



## thor (Jul 13, 2009)

i need to be directed to some specific information RE/WW2 aircraft ...

the first information i need to present, with proof, is the flap specifics most importantly the flap deployment speeds of the various me-109s and FW-190s, latest models are the most important, so back to front.

i understand these units pretty well i think, but i need the information and proof/data sheets for a presentation.

any help or direction to this information is greatly appreciated.

thanks,

rich


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 14, 2009)

Just a thought, but have you gone to the technical section of this forum and looked at the many manuals available there for the 109 and 190 aircraft? I would think there would be some of the reference information you are looking for in there. 
If you've already explored this avenue, I wish i had more info for you. G'luck


----------



## danjama (Jul 14, 2009)

What do you mean by flap deployment speeds? for landing approach?

I have many 190/109 manuals here on my PC, so i'll try and find some numbes now.

edit:

1. Bf109G2 manual states 250kph must NOT be exceeded with flaps fully deployed or partial flaps/undercarriage.

I have a 190A5/A6 manual but it's in German :/


----------



## thor (Jul 15, 2009)

well there is a warning for the full flaps on the FW-190 that i have found both for max safe deployment speeds and do not fly below speed with full flaps 60deg speed ...

what i am mostly looking for is how fast could the flaps could be deployed in the 10-30 degree combat settings without causing them damage of course ...

that specific information is proving elusive ...

i would sort of expect the degree settings and their corresponding safe deployment speeds to be somewhere in the pilot handbook, but i also have found information that may suggest that these things were either unnecessary as in the case of the 109 and it's flap/trim wheel set up(i.e. it being manual could you even apply enough torque to damage them?) and the fw190 which sort of looks like intermediate flap settings were set by the ground crew wherever they wanted for load outs and or pilot preference. the latter is a conclusion i draw from the top wing flap indicator on the 190 which would be redundant/unnecessary if the settings were fixed. that is how it seems to me anyway.

i think i need a conversation with a pilot, crew-member on these types. 

my reason for this is in the "testing" i have found great disparities between the results and conclusions of the various testers, i suspect they all did not use consistent test parameters. the problem is those tests tend to determine how these planes perform in various sims/games and the relative physics just don't make sense so i am looking for better information for some ongoing discussions about changes to the FMs in question. 

BTW did you guys see this from Duxford yet ?


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WH1LhX3W6VA_

cool stuff 

thanks guys


----------



## danjama (Jul 15, 2009)

Yea that 190 video is amazing, what a fine specimen of a plane!

All i know is in il2 i never deploy combat flaps above 300-320kph....above that they jam. Even at those speeds it's risky.


----------

